# How lucky can I get??



## MissStacie (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok..so the drama continues with the results of my ultrasound having found the dastardly stones in my gall bladder, they IMMEDIATELY set me up with a consult with a surgeon for yesterday...yeah, YESTERDAY, not even a week between the u/s! Made me nervous because they were not delaying this at all...so, THEY schedule me with a surgeon..and I go...

I get into the office, sign all the paperwork and am in right away. I get into the exam room, and notice one of those great little steppie things with a nice handle...GREAT! I'm liking this place already. I hope up on the table and wait. Now, I've never met this doctor, never even HEARD of him, but I'm going with it. I asked the receptionist about him, she LOVES him, and he's done a surgery for her, and I asked the nurse when she brought me in, and SHE had her gall bladder out in August by him and RAVED about him. So, I'm at ease now.

He walked in. Says "Hey you"....He's about 55, balding, goatee and a total cutie. He's completely laid back and matter of fact. We go through all the "have you ever had this...that, etc"...I'm answering "no, no no no"...I said "I'm fat, I'm not unhealthy"...he grins and raises his eyebrow...and I immediately said "don't look at me that way, I know that look!"...I'm laughing and he says "I'd say you were maybe stretching a little'...I agreed, but DID defend myself and said that I didn't have the "typical" ailments of an obese person. He agreed...so we go on and he says 'so, when do you want to do this"...I said "when is good for you, in the next couple weeks is good for me". He says "ok..I can do that". I was like "What? Do your kids need books for school or something? Is it a slow month?"...and he laughed and said that all the kids had left, but his fully self sufficient daughter just moved back home and while she can take care of her own bills,. etc, she always wants to go to dinner with him. I'm like "duh, Daddy's paying!"...we laughed and I knew then that I really liked him.

So, he said that he doesn't anticipate any problems doing it lap, but DID say that there are 4% of people that can't have it done for various reasons, and due to my size, I COULD be one of them, not WILL be one of them, but could happen, but he didn't think it would be a problem. I said cool..lets do this!

So, I go in on Tuesday and have the little sucker removed....good riddance, I say!

I'll be at the same hospital that I had my panni done so I'm comfortable with them, too.

Keep your fingers crossed! 

Hugs,


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery! Better to get it done soon and get it over with and you can start recovering and getting back to normal. You'll be surprised how much better you feel once you have that gallbladder out.
When I had mine out about 11 years ago I had a Dr. that I immediately liked and felt comfortable with too. It made all the difference. He was an older man too and made me feel comfortable with him as well which really helped. I figured that he must have done a million of these operations and should know what he was doing by then!
Also, he explained to me beforehand that although they were doing the surgery laproscopically that there may be a need to open me up regularly like if my gallbladder was too large, because like you, mine was FULL of stones. I was thinner then when they did the surgery. Ironically, I got the gallstones from dieting! :doh: 
Good luck with the surgery and keep us updated! I'll keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 25, 2008)

I am glad to hear you like the doctor, it really does makes a huge difference. I wish you the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

Stacie you should post this little story in the thread where they are discussing doctor empathy.
How great it is when we have a positive experience with a doctor, we should tell everyone about it. Too often we only relate stories about bad experiences that we have had.

You are very much a glass half full type person though Stacie.

I remember watching you on the Tyra show and you were very positive and respectful towards everyone regardless of size.

You are very healthy and you have a very good mental attitude, so I think that you will have Lap surgery and not an open operation. 

As promised I shall recite a special blessing for your safety and health for your surgery.

Love to you

Susannah


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok...I go into the OR in 15.5 hours and I'm kinda flipping about it...

Just nerves....trying to focus...

Gotta pack my toothbrush...socks with the little skidders on the bottoms ...Boris' shirt to sleep with and bring me love....

Ugh....I HATE this..and can't wait til its over...

Hugs,


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 29, 2008)

Stacie!
Sorry to hear of your vast amounts of pain and the nerves. Try not to be _too_ nervous - it is a pretty common surgery. 
Hope all goes well with you! The recovery is killer with gall bladder surgery and being a fat person will not help at all. I hope you're able to cope well enough.

No luck needed for you. Recover fast and well!

Also, I'm glad you like the doctor and glad you handled the meeting so well. :happy:
Hugs-A-Bunch

*EDIT:* If you're a superstitious person, I would very, very, very highly recommend posting once or a few more times. Check out your post count #.
Where some people would freak out, I'd totally be like "Oh that's awesome," but I don't know if you're superstitious or not.


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 29, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Stacie!
> Sorry to hear of your vast amounts of pain and the nerves. Try not to be _too_ nervous - it is a pretty common surgery.
> Hope all goes well with you! The recovery is killer with gall bladder surgery and being a fat person will not help at all. I hope you're able to cope well enough.
> 
> ...




Thanks Justin...

I'm hoping it is in and out and no fuss no muss....I really need it to happen like that....

Thanks dearheart!

Hugs,


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 29, 2008)

I just realized what you meant....thanks for the heads up...


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2008)

Stacie: 
Glad you are happy with your Doctor - that means so much. Wishing you a speedy recovery- keep us posted. Hugs -Tony


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 30, 2008)

Good luck with the surgery and wishing you a speedy recovery Stacie


----------

